# rifled slug in rifled barrel????



## toxa21 (Oct 10, 2005)

Was wondering if it;s ok to shot rifled slug in rifled barrel?
Becoase i can't find cheap sabot slugs for target practice.

Thanks


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

I shoot the cheap slugs out of my rifled barrel. The way I look at it is the lead in the slug is alot softer then the steel in my barrel so it would take more slugs then I plan on shooting to have any negative effect on the rifling. Ive also killed more deer with the cheap ones then the sabots, but most of my shoots are within 50 yards so I dont need the extended range of a sabot. Welcome to the site. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I asked this same question a few years gack and I was told tha the rifling on the barrell will spin the opposite direction that the reifled slug wanst to spin. I don't know if that is true but there has to be cheaper slugs out there than the rifled ones isn't there??


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

All the cheapest slugs are rifled because they are meant to be shoot out of a smooth bore. Sabots have plastic petals that surround the un rifled lead. The plastic petals grab the rifling thats in the barrel. The last slugs I bought were Winchester 2 3/4" rifled hollow point and they run me 2.99 for 5 and that was at a local hardware store, probably can get them cheaper at Wal mart. It only took one of these to put down the buck I got last year. The other buck in my photo album just needed one of the same shells to get hung on the wall. I dont know about the way the rifling is in the slug, but these are deadly and very accurate out to 50 yrds. in a rifled barrel. Im going to see what happens at 100 yrds. when I sight it in this weekend with these shells.


----------



## toxa21 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for replys

I foun some rifled slugs 250 of them for under $100. I think that's cheap(kind of).
But i can't find non rifled slugs for that price
If any 1 knows where i can find thos please post a link a tell me the website, i'd realy a priciate that.

p.s. glad i joined this site :beer:


----------

